# What would you do?



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I am second guessing myself on which stand to hunt tomorrow afternoon I was going to sit on a well used waterhole but now it's going to cool down I think I might sit on the edge of a uncut corn field that is also being hit hard just don't know if they are going to move to the food in daylight?


----------



## allenwills44432 (Sep 24, 2010)

BunkerChunker said:


> I am second guessing myself on which stand to hunt tomorrow afternoon I was going to sit on a well used waterhole but now it's going to cool down I think I might sit on the edge of a uncut corn field that is also being hit hard just don't know if they are going to move to the food in daylight?


Dont hunt any of them, go fishing instead, tough to keep freshly killed meat cool in this kind of weather, You have alot of archery hunting ahead of you, from your quote your a gung ho young fellow who has not shot at many deer or you would not be so anxious which is not a bad thing.

I wish you luck but go fishing instead, best time of year for it and yet the weather is too warm for that as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hell with fishing, go kill a deer. hunt the corn in the evening. it will be plenty cool enough with this front moving in, probably get them moving a bit too. im running a race in the morning, but i plan on being perched in my stand by evening. good luck and post a photo if you make a kill.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get in the tree for sure. Heck with fishing. Early season is the best time to pattern the deer. I'm with EZ hunt the corn. Good Luck!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Go kill a deer in the morning then go fishing.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

allenwills44432 said:


> Dont hunt any of them, go fishing instead, tough to keep freshly killed meat cool in this kind of weather, You have alot of archery hunting ahead of you, from your quote your a gung ho young fellow who has not shot at many deer or you would not be so anxious which is not a bad thing.
> 
> I wish you luck but go fishing instead, best time of year for it and yet the weather is too warm for that as well.


are you an FBI profiler LOL yes I am young and gung ho but I've been fishing all summer I need to sit in the woods for awhile and then probably wish I went fishing. I just went and drove by the corn field and they haven't cut it yet so the corn it is thanks for the input guys.:!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

early season all about the food baby...


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

TPaco214 said:


> early season all about the food baby...


wut he said


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if you think long you may think wrong.which will give you the wind advantage or be able to get to the easiest?i would probably hunt the corn in the morning then the waterhloe in the evening.but,that's just me.go with your gut feeling and enjoy your hunt.


----------

